# How do I deal with a laying worker???



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Probably the easiest thing to do is shake them out and unite it with the swarm. It's not necessarily true that the laying workers will not be able to find their way back, but it will throw things off.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

If they are to that point, I suspect the resources are robbed out by now. Solomons advice is the way I would go. I normally try to salvage any resources. The thing now is to keep SHB and or wax moths from damaging your comb. Freezer, PDB, or put them on a strong hive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Laying workers:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslayingworkers.htm


----------

